# Get well soon t shirt design help needed asap



## hockey87 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can someone help me Get Well soon design for my son who is a hockey player. This design is only for my family to support his recovery. Any help would be appreciated. I do prefer to do it with heat transfer vinyl if possible as this is what I have the most of. Thanks in advance.


----------



## newgraphiceffect (Jul 24, 2011)

I can help you PM me at [email protected] with all the details.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Do you plan on paying for this service, or are you looking for free help??


----------



## hockey87 (Dec 31, 2012)

johnnyb57 said:


> Do you plan on paying for this service, or are you looking for free help??


Free design help. Just need some ideas


----------



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

Use the referrals section of the forum.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## hockey87 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blackroot said:


> Use the referrals section of the forum.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


Come on guys this is for my son. Just looking for a simple design help. I'm sure some you have designed Get Well t-shirts before using vinyl. If you could just post some pictures of some you have done I'd appreciate it. Again this is for my son not to make money.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Google "Get Well T-shirt or Get Well Card" 
I google everything. 
Of course, if I wanted something badly enough for my son, I wonder how much I'd be willing to pay........


----------



## hockey87 (Dec 31, 2012)

chuckh said:


> Google "Get Well T-shirt or Get Well Card"
> I google everything.
> Of course, if I wanted something badly enough for my son, I wonder how much I'd be willing to pay........


LOL. Wow. Fine. I'll figure it out. It's amazing how many people I've helped and I get that for a response.


----------



## Jklavinsprinting (Apr 24, 2013)

I could maybe help you out, PM me


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

hey i feel bad about the condition of your son. but i've never done any get well designs for tshirts.

what design programs do you use in conjuntion with your cutter?

you can google or bing or whatever for free vector art.

a site i use all the time is vecteezy.com. i searched there and there was nothing available.

bing search for images:

get well soon designs - Bing Images

i would think that just doing a simple text design would be a fine design in itself. maybe even print it on a hockey jersey.

something that you are asking for should take you 5 minutes to do in your graphics programs. don't take it personally that people will point you in the direction of a pay site. there are people that post here all the time looking for free design help. meanwhile it is one of the biggest no nos within the forum rules.

again i'm sorry to hear about your son's illness. just do a nice text design in a sports themed typeface and i think it will go over fine.

peace and god bless.


----------



## hockey87 (Dec 31, 2012)

miktoxic said:


> hey i feel bad about the condition of your son. but i've never done any get well designs for tshirts.
> 
> what design programs do you use in conjuntion with your cutter?
> 
> ...


Thank you. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## hockey87 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jklavinsprinting it won't let me send you anymore messages it says yourbox is full.


----------



## Jklavinsprinting (Apr 24, 2013)

try again


----------

